# Outlook cannot open .msg



## thegame34 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a user running Outlook 2007. To archive some important files they like to drag and drop them into a folder on a network share. Recently they have noticed that some of the saved .msg files are unable to open. The error below appears when double clicking the .msg file.

"Can't open file \file location\file.msg The file may not exist, you may not have permission to open it, or it may be open in another program. Right-click the folder that contains the file, and then click Properties to check your permissions for the folder."

After doing some research I have found a lot of answers pointing towards Google Desktop causing the issue. The problem is we do not have Google Desktop installed on this machine. I have also checked the permissions on the files and they are correct. Has anyone seen this issue before? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jaquioxyz (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi there... i have the same issue here... but it seems that when u open a outlook .msg and then you close it, the instance of that email is still open, reason why we are getting that error message: 

"Can't open file \file location\file.msg The file may not exist, you may not have permission to open it, or it may be open in another program. Right-click the folder that contains the file, and then click Properties to check your permissions for the folder."

So far... i haven't found any solution yet... what about u?


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

thegame34 said:


> I have a user running Outlook 2007. To archive some important files they like to drag and drop them into a folder on a network share. Recently they have noticed that some of the saved .msg files are unable to open. The error below appears when double clicking the .msg file.
> 
> "Can't open file \file location\file.msg The file may not exist, you may not have permission to open it, or it may be open in another program. Right-click the folder that contains the file, and then click Properties to check your permissions for the folder."
> 
> ...


On the Network Drive Do they have the correct permissions setup.Did the user tried copying the .msg file onto his desktop and then open it.


----------



## jaquioxyz (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi there... in my case, it isnt on a network drive. My user just drags and drops an email to the desktop of his computer...

The first time he tries to open it, no problem. When he close it, and tries to open it again... bam!... error message...


----------



## thegame34 (Oct 21, 2009)

jaquioxyz, We are still having the same issue you explained below. Were you able to find a solution to this problem?


----------

